# 

## ezzelino

)       .
    :    ? 
  - .    /  .

----------

,        .  .       100          100   .   80   .                .    .       .         .

----------


## Karen

** ,   ""      .       .   .

----------


## kit

(    ),         -  .   

> ** ,   ""      .       .   .

  
   -     .    ( ) 䒺 -   ?

----------


## Karen

> ( ) 䒺 -   ?

    ..

----------


## kit

,       ip  -      ,    -    ..

----------

> ,   ""      .       .   .

             .

----------


## bvn

> .

      ... ,  ,       ,   ,   -     ,       ...   , ,    ...   ,        . ,          ,   ...      ,   ..     .

----------

